# Pellizotti, podium behavior



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

from cyclingnews.com: 
"As for mountains champion Franco Pellizotti of Liquigas, the Italian had no equal, finishing atop the classification for the polka dot jersey with a commanding 75-point lead over Egoi Martinez (Euskatel-Euskadi). Through incessant attacking, he also picked up the award for the most combative rider of the 2009 Tour, and having the uncanny ability to make the right break, no to mention his climbing prowess, the 31-year-old stole the show in the mountains.

But what of his refusal to kiss the black girl at the podium presentation on Sunday? Was she not attractive enough, or are there racist undertones towards this gesture? For the record, it is not the first time Pellizotti has balked at doing so."

Anyone see this, have a link to photo or video?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

She insulted his perm.


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure we did see him do the customary double kiss with the same girl later when they had all the jerseys up on stage together.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

merckxman said:


> from cyclingnews.com:
> 
> But what of his refusal to kiss the black girl at the podium presentation on Sunday? Was she not attractive enough, or are there racist undertones towards this gesture? For the record, it is not the first time Pellizotti has balked at doing so."
> 
> Anyone see this, have a link to photo or video?


I noticed it too but thought either the video camera missed it, or it happened later. There was also some "kiss mis-sequencing" when Andy Schleck was getting his white jersey.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*TDF '09 Podium Girls*

Maybe it's just me but I thought the podium girls this year were a few notches down from previous years.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

He wasn't the only one to miss a kiss either. I believe thor did also.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I mean..*

he's what kissed her probably since stage 13? I'm sure you get tired of kissing the same chick every day..


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I noticed that too, but it just looked like an awkward moment of confusion rather than an deliberate omission. Usually the podium girls give the winner the award, the flowers, etc., and then they exchange the buss on the cheeks. But this girl had nothing to give Pelizotti b/c the Tour official had the trophy. There was this moment where they looked at eachother & she was expecting a kiss, but I think he was confused/distracted by the ceremony & congrats from the same official. IMHO cyclingnews is making a big stretch with their comment.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

merckxman said:


> from cyclingnews.com:
> "As for mountains champion Franco Pellizotti of Liquigas, the Italian had no equal, finishing atop the classification for the polka dot jersey with a commanding 75-point lead over Egoi Martinez (Euskatel-Euskadi). Through incessant attacking, he also picked up the award for the most combative rider of the 2009 Tour, and having the uncanny ability to make the right break, no to mention his climbing prowess, the 31-year-old stole the show in the mountains.
> 
> But what of his refusal to kiss the black girl at the podium presentation on Sunday? Was she not attractive enough, or are there racist undertones towards this gesture? For the record, it is not the first time Pellizotti has balked at doing so."
> ...


go away


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

What's your problem?



bas said:


> go away


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I wonder what would happen..*

if one of the guys just grabbed the girl and dipped her giving her a tonsilectomy in the process.. Now THAT would be funny!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Mosovich said:


> he's what kissed her probably since stage 13? I'm sure you get tired of kissing the same chick every day..


I doubt that, I've been kissing the same gal for ~16 years - hasn't gotten boring yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mosovich said:


> if one of the guys just grabbed the girl and dipped her giving her a tonsilectomy in the process.. Now THAT would be funny!


They call that move the "Hincappe".


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

I agree, go ride your bike...


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

I am gonna add cause I have the HD back up, the man had his hands full, the podium was one foot by two foot, his baby was slipping, if he stepped one inch away he was one his ass. Racers can barely hold on to champagne after a tour stage because they have become skeletons... do give us a break. Do you know whats it like to keel over with a baby. Pelizoti's face showed nothing less than pure joy on the podium. You think he wories if a nice round ass is black, white or yellow ?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Actually*

Pelizotti gave a triple kiss to both girls. Started on each girl's left cheek. The original poster is trolling.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

dagger said:


> Pelizotti gave a triple kiss to both girls. Started on each girl's left cheek. The original poster is trolling.


It was a report on cyclingnews. I saw the same thing and would've started a thread asking about it but merckxman beat me to it. Not trolling, sounds like he was looking for some clarification on this, and it seems like cyclingnews made it up.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

there are mix ups all the time where someone gets missed. if it was purposeful he probably just didn't want his wife to figure out he would be banging that chick in the team bus an hour later.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Give Schleck a break, it may have been his first kiss!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> he's what kissed her probably since stage 13? I'm sure you get tired of kissing the same chick every day..


You must be single.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw Christ. Did the writter actually watch this event while sober?


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

waldo425 said:


> Aw Christ. Did the writter actually watch this event while sober?


What's a writter?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

SlowMo said:


> What's a writter?


OH 

MY 

GOD 


My spelling was off!!! 


The world is at an end!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

waldo425 said:


> Aw Christ. Did the writter actually watch this event while sober?


Since when is a writer expected to be sober?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like she put her hand on his shoulder, almost trying to get his attention for a smooch. He simply dissed her imho. If need be, I would be available to give her a smooch or whatever else she needed


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

MikeBiker said:


> Since when is a writer expected to be sober?


Good point.


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah I looked at this during the replay, and you could tell she was looking for a kiss at some point, but I think given all the excitement of the moment and the fact that she didn't hand him anything could explain him missing it.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

best thread ever!


----------

